# Direct Lighting Product Photography



## Jessica332 (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm interested if anyone here has any advice on achieving good product photography using direct light for a pronounced shadow.

You can look here for some examples of what I mean: Lapis Facial Oil

They use direct light in every product hero shot (or nearly every). They pull it off well, with the shadows in the same direction each time. They use a 90 degree white backdrop to help pull it off. Glare is never excessive, but the products - usually in glass - don't show excessive glare.

What lightning sources can be used to achieve this (with the exception of natural sunlight)? Any advice for mimicking the style?

Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2017)

Use a single light source. In their example the light comes from the right. Place the light at about 1 o'clock and angle it toward the bottle from the side, so that you get a similar shadow. Do not I repeat do not use Two sources of light, but only one. A smallish softbox with the front diffuser removed could light this.


----------



## Jessica332 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! Do you have any advice on what temperature the bulb should be?


----------



## Upadhyay (May 8, 2018)

Color temperature of the bulb should not matter as you can adjust the white balance accordingly.


----------



## jeffW (May 8, 2018)

Jessica332 said:


> using direct light for a pronounced shadow.



Remember the shadow's edge is in relationship to the distance of the object and the surface the shadow(edge) falls upon.  Even using a fresnel light source but having the subject too far from the background can produce a soft shadow.


----------

